# Performance Vauxhall Show - june 12-13



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

in no particular order..


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

15.8 was my best of 4 runs


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)




----------

